# SS 03.04.21 - d'Indy - Symphonie sur un chant montagnard



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Vincent d'Indy (1851 - 1931)*

Symphonie sur un chant montagnard francais, Op. 25

1. Assez - Moderement anime - Allegro
2. Assez modere, mais sans lenteur
3. Anime

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

We'll go with with d'Indy's Symphony on French Mountain Song. Many recordings of this as it is definitely d'Indy's most popular work. Is it a symphony or a piano concerto -- you be the judge, but D'Indy called it a symphony. Serge Baudo conducting the Paris Orchestra with Aldo Ciccolini on piano on this You Tube version.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Franck: Symphony in D minor & D'Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit
I am going spin this one like now .


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll also be listening to this version with the Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France conducted by Marek Janowski with Catherine Collard on piano


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Spotify today


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to this version with Casadesus and Ormandy.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 153505
> 
> Spotify today


And same for me


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I have the Munch/Henriot-Schweitzer version with BSO....Nicole was Munch's niece by marriage, iirc....


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Very much a piece of music that is dominated by the pianist. So who represents the piece in its upmost best. My vote goes to the Thibaudet version on Decca. Dutoit does a great job but its all about Thibaudet and D'Indy of course.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 153541
> 
> 
> Very much a piece of music that is dominated by the pianist. So who represents the piece in its upmost best. My vote goes to the Thibaudet version on Decca. Dutoit does a great job but its all about Thibaudet and D'Indy of course.


My choice also. A wonderful piece of music, whose episodic and swelling joyfulness always makes me happy!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Another SS newcomer for me and must agree with comments above about the quality and general joyfulness
The piano seems to play an accompanying role rather than a more dominating role typical of a piano concerto, so I think I would label it as a symphony for piano and orchestra


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> Another SS newcomer for me and must agree with comments above about the quality and general joyfulness
> The piano seems to play an accompanying role rather than a more dominating role typical of a piano concerto, so I think I would label it as a symphony for piano and orchestra


De Falla's _Nights in the Gardens of Spain_ is another piece, in this case with a bit more emphasis on the piano, that occupies a place on a spectrum between a symphony and a concerto. There is quite a bit of piano in various Martinu symphonies also. Maybe a thread on works along this spectrum might be interesting. Michael Nyman's piano concerto falls somewhere in between also.


----------

